# Show Us Your Inverts!!



## PhilK (Jul 31, 2007)

May not really belong in this forum BUT as the title says!! If it doesn't have a spine, I wanna see it! And its setup!

Cheers, Phil


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2007)

i keep velvet worms, giant burrowing roaches, scorpions, spiders, over 100 all up, will try and get you a pic of the setup


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

That'd be amazing if you could give me any pics! Velvet worms are so cool I didn't know they were keepable. Where from/how much?

Anyone else - post pics please! I know you're all out there.


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2007)

velvets worms are very difficult to keep, only know of 1 person to ever have real sucess with them. As far as i know no1 sells them


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

Why are they so difficult? Where did you get yours from? How do you keep them?


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2007)

any mould will kill them, need to be kept cool(15-20c) I got mine from someone who found them. I keep mine on coco peat, slightly moist, clean after every feeding and wash and dry the bark pieces


----------



## cris (Aug 1, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2007)

uploading now


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

Champion. They have such a fascinating way of killing their prey. Would love to do business with you sometime hornet, if I come into any money sooner or later and you are willing to sell me things hahaha


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2007)

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t46/hornet_2007/velvet worms/ here are the pics


----------



## cris (Aug 1, 2007)

cool, is it possible to watch them at all or do they just hide all the time?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

Amazing critters. Is that sphagnum moss in there? They look like they'd feel so weird... Thanks for the pics and I welcome anymore hahaha


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2007)

What's your attraction to them Hornet? I'm not scared of bugs or anything (except roaches... yuck) but i really don't see any kind of attration to them personally. Spiders yes... maybe big insects but not those wormy looking things lol.

What about them does it for you?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> What's your attraction to them Hornet? I'm not scared of bugs or anything (except roaches... yuck) but i really don't see any kind of attration to them personally. Spiders yes... maybe big insects but not those wormy looking things lol.
> 
> What about them does it for you?


 
I obviously can't answer that but just think it's funny how thats exactly what people ask me about snakes "why not like puppies or something?"

Great to see how different people see things in different ways!


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2007)

they are just so fascinating, i'm more into the smaller species, i'd take a 5cm stick insect over a 30cm species, just fond them so much more desirable because they are different to what others keep


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 1, 2007)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh I've been dealing with hydraulic invert levels all day!!!...oh, wrong sort of invert


----------



## PhilK (Aug 1, 2007)

BUMP! Show us your photos people!


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 2, 2007)

i have 2 centipedes
i tarantula
2 bark mantids
and thats all for now but there will be plenty more to come
i will try to get some pics tonight


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope this works...






phlogius sp papuanus





selenotypus sp nebo





phlogius sp sarina (male)


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

how big is your nebo gaz?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 2, 2007)

This one is about 7cm


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

those your only t's?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 2, 2007)

all up I probley have about 50+ T's......


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

awsome, what species you keep? All up i have over 10 species and 70+ t's


----------



## deebo (Aug 2, 2007)

not that i have any as iverts as pets but refering to philk's comments about how people see things in different ways i was showing my girlfirend (who hates snakes) the pics of the bright yellow and red gtp in the "photo comp" thread and she had to leave the room while i was saying "isnt that cute?"

also i love those velvet worms hornet. what do they actually eat as such?

dont know if i coudl ever do spiders tho? they are ok as long as they are not near me!! lol


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

the velvet worms eat roaches but will eat most insects


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a underscribed T from proserpine 
phlogius sp vulpina
phlogius sp crassipes
phlogius sp eunice
phlogius sp sarina
phlogius sp stents birdspider
phlogius sp papuanus
selenotypus sp nebo
selenotypus sp.3
selenotypus sp.10


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

i have them + stirlingi, glenelva, sp5, eunice x sarina and i think thats it


----------



## deebo (Aug 2, 2007)

how big do the velvet worms get? are the ones in those pics fully grown? if so the insects and roaches they eat must be fairly small....


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

yea the one i'm holding is fully grown, they can tackle large prey, they hunt in packs and a few will take them same prey item


----------



## deebo (Aug 2, 2007)

thats crazy....how fast can they move?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 2, 2007)

eunice x sarina were did you get that?


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

they move quite slow, they take the prey down by spraying "glue" on them, which hardens instantly then they eat the prey alive


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

a mate of mine, wont name names, not sure if it was an accidental breeding or just and experiment


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 2, 2007)

how old is it?


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2007)

got 4, about 2yrs old, still small but am feeding up now


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 2, 2007)

every one reckons i am the wierdest person because of my likes/dislikes. i am 17 yo girl and i LOVE every little bug and critter, especially snakes, when i was younger i wanted to become an entemologist (studies insects and bugs etc etc) when people reckon i should of been into dolls and makeup lol. even now i only wear makeup for special special events, and only very light. i love all arachnids, insects, bugs, reptiles and amphibians, everything basically. people ask me why the hell i love the things they hate, and i just cant explain it! i really dont understand thier fear of things, it doesnt make sence at all. like a stick insect (basically wouldnt hurt a fly!), they scream and run around i laugh at them and they dont even know why they are scared. anyways sorry for the long post, but i am VERY passionate of all critters  i dont think there is anything that i hate or even dislike! (yes even sharkies ) 
regards,

Nat  (p.s i want some spiders!)


----------



## PhilK (Aug 2, 2007)

Great to see others with intense loves for things. Be a vet or a wildlife researcher or something? Cool Ts! I must have velvet worms!!! Hunting in PACKS?! AWESOME!! Hahah but yeah.. they sound a little hard to look after.

I bought my T a few years back and it cost ssoooo much because I bought it from a petshop... How much should you pay for a T?


----------



## Lars K (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's my praying mantis Hierodula spec. from Asia.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 3, 2007)

Young Vitalius cristatus







and Brachypelma smithi


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 3, 2007)

geez lars you have a zoo over there LOL, how big is the mantis???


----------



## Lars K (Aug 3, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> geez lars you have a zoo over there LOL, how big is the mantis???



well, it's about 8 cm.


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 4, 2007)

these are all pics of my bark mantids, there is more pics to come


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 4, 2007)

the first one is of by mantids again,
the next one is of my little T
and the other 2 are of my centipedes
sorry thy are all blurry my camera had a spac


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 4, 2007)

come on surely there are more invert keepers!!!!


----------



## bylo (Aug 4, 2007)

Here are some of my giant millipedes and roaches


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 4, 2007)

i forgot i have a millipede too LOL i dont see him too often though


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Do those big millipedes smell like the little ones we get down south?


----------



## bylo (Aug 4, 2007)

no they don't smell . they do release a die which has a slight odder like an ink smell


----------



## bylo (Aug 4, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures I have lying around


----------



## coxy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey sorry to steal the thread . Are there any good tarantula related forums? just wanna do some research before i get one


----------



## bylo (Aug 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## noni (Aug 5, 2007)

my spiny leaf insect, poncho.

she's probably about 6 months old and has been laying eggs for a while now - no tiny little hatchlings yet though...

she's a big fatty too; her abdomen is probably 10mm wide, can't really see in this photo tho


----------



## Brock Lobster (Aug 5, 2007)

My breeding pair of Urodacus Elongatus


----------



## hornet (Aug 6, 2007)

not keeping them together are you?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's another pic, I'll put a pic of my selenotypus sp.3 up as soon as I can...





phlogius sp vulpina. sling


----------



## hornet (Aug 7, 2007)

i get an adult sp 3 fem soon, 15cm+, how big is your vulpina, is its mum "sarah"?


----------



## bylo (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi do you know were I can get a sp3 as I have been looking every ware male or female


----------



## hornet (Aug 7, 2007)

nah, this is the only one and as far as i know there are no males around


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi hornet
I don't know what the mums name is but I did get it off steve and It's only about 4 cm.
your getting a 15 cm+ sp3 :shock:Nice! mines just a little sling I was very lucky to get it,there the hardest T to come by hey........


----------



## hornet (Aug 7, 2007)

yea got mine from steve so i assume same mum, how big is yours? Cant wait to get my sp3, she looks amazing


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 7, 2007)

The vulpina is about 4 cm the sp 3's about 4 cm too......


----------



## hornet (Aug 7, 2007)

do you use any heating on your slings?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a heated room.....


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 8, 2007)

Some more pics






(selenotypus sp.3) sling 





(phlogius/undescribed proserpine T) found out today it might be a vulpina


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2007)

Have any of you been a) bitten by your spiders, b) bitten by your centipedes, c) had glue or pepperminty juice sprayed at you from a critter you own, d) stung by a scorpian or similar... or anything that resembles a defensive or attack type thing from any of your inverts?

Would love to hear those stories too.... 

Getting bitten by a python is one thing... but by some of these painful nasties...


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2007)

i have been stung by possibly the worst scorp in aust. I love saying that, while being true they are still nothing, stung for a few hours, throbbed for a few days, after flicking it away found it down my shirt


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 8, 2007)

I got taged by one of my Nebo's the first day I got it...lol!!!!!


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2007)

how big was it?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 8, 2007)

About 15 cm...


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 8, 2007)

how many scorps you got hornet?????


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2007)

only 5 at the moment but have had 60-70 at one stage


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 8, 2007)

I have never kept scorps been thinking about getting some what species would you recommend?


----------



## reece89 (Aug 8, 2007)

i keep mainly scorps as in heaps of rainforest 2 adult deserts scorps 3 baby deserts and 8 alpines and finally 3 mottled. i also have a baby tatantula and a big centipede =D


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm about to get more Centipedes mailed to me. Three or so, I think. Can't wait 'til they arrive!


----------



## reece89 (Aug 8, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I'm about to get more Centipedes mailed to me. Three or so, I think. Can't wait 'til they arrive!


 
let one bite you i dare ya!!!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Not a chance in hell!


----------



## reece89 (Aug 8, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2007)

where you getting them phil, any chance you can get me a few?


----------



## Scyld (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is Hebrew...I believe she is a Selenotypus 'glenelva' but pet stores are useless with ID's so still waiting for a confirmation...


----------



## hornet (Aug 10, 2007)

doesnt look like glenelva to me. What are you keeping her on?


----------



## Scyld (Aug 11, 2007)

a 65-35 mix of red sand and peat moss. im giving it a try after i saw steve nunn try it out with arid-type T's


----------



## Scyld (Aug 11, 2007)

btw hornet, please check out my thread at the ATA forum and please give your opinion on her ID


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2007)

hornet said:


> where you getting them phil, any chance you can get me a few?


Sorry, mate! Girl I got them from has packed them up and sent them.. Chances are I'll have more than I can house easily so if I have some extras I'll shoot you a PM!!


----------



## hornet (Aug 11, 2007)

make sure the substrate still has moisture. Apart from not looking like a glenelva i have no idea sorry


----------



## cris (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of my green(?) lacewing.


----------



## deebo (Aug 26, 2007)

cris, what the hell is that?? sorry to show my stupidity!! it looks evil! haha


----------



## cris (Aug 26, 2007)

Im fairly sure its a green lacewing, definately a lacewing of some sort. Similar to ant lions if you know what they are. They are only about 4-5mm long at this stage and turn into a green flying thing later.

They carry stuff they kill and other random stuff on their backs.


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 26, 2007)

i love ant lions! mu hahaha watch out ants!


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 27, 2007)

I've got two Eunice T's but no photos - haven't actually seen them since I bought them 4 months ago as they burrowed straight down into the substrate. One came out last week but walled itself (and the water dish) up in a web cocoon. Not too easy to refil its water up.

Having some problems feeding them though. The woodies go straight to ground and burrow in the substrate and don't come out again. They've knocked over a couple of crickets so should be ok. I'm hoping its the winter inactivity thats slowed them down.


----------



## pepper (Aug 27, 2007)

Do the giant cockroaches breed as easily as the woodies do?


----------



## Anthony88 (Aug 27, 2007)

More inverts pple's.


----------



## hornet (Aug 28, 2007)

pepper said:


> Do the giant cockroaches breed as easily as the woodies do?



not sure on how easy they breed but only once a year and about 20 nymphs on average.


----------



## hornet (Aug 28, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> I've got two Eunice T's but no photos - haven't actually seen them since I bought them 4 months ago as they burrowed straight down into the substrate. One came out last week but walled itself (and the water dish) up in a web cocoon. Not too easy to refil its water up.
> Having some problems feeding them though. The woodies go straight to ground and burrow in the substrate and don't come out again. They've knocked over a couple of crickets so should be ok. I'm hoping its the winter inactivity thats slowed them down.



Yea they will slow down over winter. Once it heats up they will start eating again. A pair of my stents bird eaters moulted yesterday so pretty happy about that.


----------



## mr black (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a great thread 

If only I had some pics of the mantids I have kept over the last couple of years


----------



## mr black (Aug 28, 2007)

Also it is good to see some budding entomologists around! I just studied entomology at uni last semester. Best elective yet!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah i want some mantids as well 
and some more stick insects


----------

